# PROTECTING OUR CHILDREN



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

District Attorney John J. Conte announces a multidisciplinary conference on child abuse at the Holiday Inn, 500 Lincoln Street, Worcester MA on April 8, 2005.

A copy of his invitation to attend this conference appears below. There is no fee to attend but pre-registration is necessary. Please visit the District Attorney's Office website at www.worcesterda.com for additional information or to access an online registration form or print version registration form for faxing or mailing.

March 9, 2005

Dear Colleague,

I invite you to participate in "PROTECTING OUR CHILDREN" Conference, sponsored by my office, scheduled for Friday, April 8th, 2005 , at the Holiday Inn, 500 Lincoln Street , Worcester , Massachusetts.

As District Attorney for the Middle District, I am committed wholeheartedly to the safety of all the people of the Middle District, particularly the youngest members of our community who are often the victims of senseless abuse and neglect.

Please join with me in what I expect to be an outstanding day of training in the area of prevention, detection, investigation and prosecution of child abuse. I am delighted to present Gwen Pino, Chemist for the Massachusetts State Police Crime Laboratory, as our keynote speaker.

Twelve workshops will be available, presented by the Massachusetts State Police Detective Unit, Massachusetts State Police Computer Forensics Unit, Massachusetts State Police Crime Laboratory, noted child abuse expert Dr. Christine Barron, members of the Central MA Shaken Baby Syndrome Prevention Campaign, and the Child Protection Program at UMass Memorial Health Care.

Of particular note, any law enforcement attendee to both Buccal swab workshops will receive a certification from the Massachusetts State Police Crime Laboratory.

Space is limited and registration is free. Please circle one (1) Workshop in each time slot and return by FAX at (508) 756-8675 or mail to my office by April 1st, 2005 .

Sincerely,

JOHN J. CONTE 
District Attorney for the Middle District


----------

